# Overkill Or Not.



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, need some advice  So its my Birthday Sunday and i know i have a few AF goodies on their way in the form of Citrus Power, Oblitarate and Iron Out…

My question is - Would it be overkill using all 3 products in my pre wash stage?

Im thinking the answer to my Question is NO? presumably each product does its own thing and all 3 together can only mean good things… right?

Also got a snow foam kit coming from Autobrite plus a soon to be made purchase of clay I'm hoping that my next wash will be my best yet 

Appreciate any feedback and advice anyone can give me 

Thanks

Charlie​


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

In a word, No. Each is doing a slightly different task.

You don't need to use each on every wash though.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes pretty much overkill imo. Save citrus power for when the car has protection on it.

Obliterate will strip everything off usually and i would use it before clay so the clay won't pick up much tar. 

Iron out is great once in a while, especially on wheels.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Entirely depends on your car's condition, but as stated they serve different purposes -

CP for dirt, Oblitarate for Tar and Iron out for fallout - use them in that sequence if you need to.


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

Cheers guys, well with the weather being as bad as it has been of late and not being able to give the car a good clean i thought id give it a good going over… These products won't or more importantly shouldn't be needed every wash if i get this next wash done properly  There is quite a bit of tar build up on the lower half so Oblitarate will come in hand for that, Iron Out for the wheels and Citrus Power over the rest of the car… this should leave it all nice for a quick foam before claying 



organisys said:


> In a word, No. Each is doing a slightly different task.
> 
> You don't need to use each on every wash though.





MEH4N said:


> Yes pretty much overkill imo. Save citrus power for when the car has protection on it.
> 
> Obliterate will strip everything off usually and i would use it before clay so the clay won't pick up much tar.
> 
> Iron out is great once in a while, especially on wheels.


----------



## LiamS77 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yea i thinks its a little overkll. I think your best method is going to be. 

Citrus pre-wash 
Wash car
Iron x
Tar 
clay
Wash car
Wax


The iron x and tar remover take a few minutes to get rid of all the contanminants and if mixed may dilute the soultion.


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

Just out of interest and this is a genuine question and not me trying to be funny…. If they serve different purposes how can it be overkill? Presumably if i had two products doing the same job that would be overkill right??



Guru said:


> Entirely depends on your car's condition, but as stated they serve different purposes -
> 
> CP for dirt, Oblitarate for Tar and Iron out for fallout - use them in that sequence if you need to.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Charlie Purvey said:


> Just out of interest and this is a genuine question and not me trying to be funny…. If they serve different purposes how can it be overkill? Presumably if i had two products doing the same job that would be overkill right??


Because tar remover only needs using when there's tar to remove (not to be condescending!) And Iron out would only need using every 6 months or so depending on where you live/ drive. Neither are needed regularly and tar remover would also remove your wax too depending on what wax it is.


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't see it as condescending, i have asked for peoples opinions so I'm glad people have taken the time to reply.. i did mention that there is quite a build up of Tar, never really tackled tar before hence the my purchase.. the wheels are also pretty dirty at the moment and will no doubt benefit hugely from the Iron Out as I've never done this before…

Im wanting to get the car as stripped of any wax it may have on it so i can get it spotless and a fresh coating of wax applied

I appreciate everyone's opinions, i know how to clean a car I'm just a little new to the vast amount of products - I've had plenty of experience with the majority buts its the products i haven't that i need advice with 

Hoping i get a nice weekend soon so i can get to work.



Charlie Purvey said:


> Cheers guys, well with the weather being as bad as it has been of late and not being able to give the car a good clean i thought id give it a good going over… *These products won't or more importantly shouldn't be needed every wash if i get this next wash done properly*  *There is quite a bit of tar build up on the lower half* so Oblitarate will come in hand for that, Iron Out for the wheels and Citrus Power over the rest of the car… this should leave it all nice for a quick foam before claying





rayner said:


> Because tar remover only needs using when there's tar to remove (not to be condescending!) And Iron out would only need using every 6 months or so depending on where you live/ drive. Neither are needed regularly and tar remover would also remove your wax too depending on what wax it is.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

rayner said:


> Because tar remover only needs using when there's tar to remove (not to be condescending!) And Iron out would only need using every 6 months or so depending on where you live/ drive. Neither are needed regularly and tar remover would also remove your wax too depending on what wax it is.


Never said it was overkill mate. I just said that it depends on your car's condition, which you have elaborated in the later post, so go ahead. :thumb:

Oops, sorry - wrong post quoted.


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

I apologise buddy i read your comment as….. *Entirely, depends on your car's condition*



Guru said:


> *Entirely depends on your car's condition*, but as stated they serve different purposes -
> 
> CP for dirt, Oblitarate for Tar and Iron out for fallout - use them in that sequence if you need to.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

No need to apologise mate.:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Depending on how bad things are some steps might not be needed but ideally you want to be:

Wash wheels
Iron Out on wheels
Rinse
Tar remover on wheels
Rinse

Then onto the body
Pre wash
Rinse
Wash 2bm
Rinse
Go round with Tar remover
Leave to dwelll then wipe over with mf towel
Rinse
Fall out remover
Leave to dwell then rinse
Clay the whole car
Rinse and or re wash
Dry

Then its onto polishing and LSP.

Your original OP reads like you would use the 3 products as a pre wash stage to me, but the tar and fallout come much later.

If you fall out on your dirty paint it will be a waste of product as it will react with dirt, not real contaminants that are bonded.


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't realise using the tar and fall out remover on a dirty car would render the effects faulty thanks for letting me know 



Jonny_R said:


> Depending on how bad things are some steps might not be needed but ideally you want to be:
> 
> Wash wheels
> Iron Out on wheels
> ...


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Not faulty as such, just not as concentrated or effective as if it was on clean paintwork.

And as said previously tar and fall out removers will strip wax so shouldnt be used as pre wash all the time.

Maybe tar remover to treat discreat areas and then top up wax and fall out remover few times a year during a full decontaminate, polish and seal


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Charlie Purvey (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you very much, appreciate your message massively 

Had a great day and received plenty of products to keep my car clean 



Suba said:


> Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------

